# Who is not ashamed?



## Fish&Chips

To say that they love the Lord. How many people go to church and sing to God but then hardly mention his name during the rest of the week? Jesus has done so much for me and I am so grateful. Should we keep God in a box and only mention his name on Sunday or when tragedy strikes and we really need him? I love God and am not ashamed to say it. Thank you Jesus!


----------



## InfamousJ

Yep, I am not ashamed... but there is a place for it on this website..

Food for the Soul board

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=58


----------



## saltwatersensations

I am not ashamed. I dont frequent church but i pray to him regularly. God Bless.


----------



## DSL_PWR

I am with you F&C.. Amen.

pay no attention to the junior moderator..


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I am not ashamed either, but I also don't need people to know about it so I feel more like a Christian. Actually...I find it annoying when people need to proclaim it all the time (seems like they're trying to convince themselves) and need to hear me say I agree with them. I don't find it offensive in any way...but find it odd that people feel the need to "challenge" me (or anyone) to proclaim their faith constantly.


----------



## swifty

I am not ashamed. I am ashamed at myself for not going to Church enough though. I do talk with Him everyday and thank Him for all of the blessings He's given me and my family.

I'll never be ashamed of Him and pray for those that are.


----------



## Trouthunter

Good post BWC. I feel the same way.

TH


----------



## Fish&Chips

*Sorry you feel that way...*



BlueWaveCapt said:


> I am not ashamed either, but I also don't need people to know about it so I feel more like a Christian. Actually...I find it annoying when people need to proclaim it all the time (seems like they're trying to convince themselves) and need to hear me say I agree with them. I don't find it offensive in any way...but find it odd that people feel the need to "challenge" me (or anyone) to proclaim their faith constantly.


Thanks for your input brother. Nobody is trying to act holier than thou. And nobody is chanllenging anybody or forcing anybody to make their faith public. People don't have to respond to this post if they don't want to. Some of us are just truly grateful for what God has done. My post is not meant to challenge anybody or offend anybody.


----------



## Stuart

I encourage believers who don't attend church to search until they find one. Lots of choices out there these days. Ask questions if something doesn't sound right to you. And don't mark off a church just because the message hits too close to home on something you need to change in your life.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea

I am not ashamed to say that Jesus is my lord and savior!!! I talk to him and I walk with him every single day.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

swifty said:


> I am not ashamed. I am ashamed at myself for not going to Church enough though. I do talk with Him everyday and thank Him for all of the blessings He's given me and my family.
> 
> I'll never be ashamed of Him and pray for those that are.


I'm not ashamed. It isn't about going to church. It is about loving your bretheren & always trying to do the next right thing. Standing in a church professing to be a Christian for some people is like standing in a garage wanting people to think you are a car.


----------



## swifty

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm not ashamed. It isn't about going to church. It is about loving your bretheren & always trying to do the next right thing. Standing in a church professing to be a Christian for some people is like standing in a garage wanting people to think you are a car.


I hear you. And that is one reason I struggle with going every Sunday.


----------



## Quepos1

I pray that those who feel compelled to tell everyone how dedicated they are to Christ and how the Lord changed their life keep it to themselves. Some of the most hypocritaical people I have met in life are those that walk around praising the Lord on a continous basis.


----------



## Fish&Chips

*I hear you.*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm not ashamed. It isn't about going to church. It is about loving your bretheren & always trying to do the next right thing. Standing in a church professing to be a Christian for some people is like standing in a garage wanting people to think you are a car.


Blk Jck sadly that is true in many cases. I would still encourage people to seek God and find a church that they can attend. We just need to keep our eyes on Jesus because there is no perfect church.


----------



## fishinguy

Not ashamed here.


----------



## Fish&Chips

*Thanks.*



Quepos1 said:


> I pray that those who feel compelled to tell everyone how dedicated they are to Christ and how the Lord changed their life keep it to themselves. Some of the most hypocritaical people I have met in life are those that walk around praising the Lord on a continous basis.


Quepos1 thanks for your input. Just have to tell you that you can't stop God. His will is to reach the world with the good news and he will use flawed vessels like us to do it. God bless you.


----------



## ComeFrom?

Paul tells us "We are ambassadors for Christ" (*2 Corinthians 5:20*). An effective ambassador has three essential skills. First, an ambassador must have some basic knowledge of the character, mind, and purposes of his king. Second, this knowledge must be deployed in a skillful way. There's an element of wisdom, a tactical and artful diplomacy that makes his message persuasive. Paul says, "Let your speech always be with grace, seasoned, as it were, with salt, so that you may know how you should respond to each person" (*Colossians 4:6*). Finally, there is character. The kindness, even-handedness, and respect the ambassador shows for those who differ can either make or break his message.

An ambassador is able to adapt to either the modern or the postmodern mindset. Since the approach is flexible by design, he can be effective regardless of what changes he is confronted with. This means intentionally contextualizing the truth of Christianity to the specific circumstances he faces.

The tactical element is critical to the effectiveness of this approach. Two different tactics have been effective even with postmoderns because of a couple of simple truths. First, fairness, gentleness, and respect are always in style, and they add persuasiveness to speech regardless of the message. Second, if Christianity is true, then every person who denies it must live in a contradiction. On one side is the pull of their postmodern convictions; on the other, the tenacious pull of reality.

The "Columbo" Tactic:

Lieutenant Columbo was the bumbling and seemingly inept TV detective whose remarkable success was based on an innocent query: "Do you mind if I ask you a question?" The key to this tactic is to maneuver through an encounter--halting, head-scratching, and apparently harmless--with carefully selected questions. Columbo is most powerful if you have a plan of attack, if you ask questions with a goal in mind. You may be alerted to some weakness, flaw, or contradiction in another's view you can expose in a disarming way.

There are literally hundreds of ways to do this offering tremendous advantages. It's interactive, inviting the other person to participate in dialogue. It's a good tactic to use at work because no "preaching" is involved. The Columbo tactic allows you to make good headway without actually stating your case. More importantly, a carefully placed question shifts the burden of proof to the other person where it often belongs.

Using the Columbo tactic accomplishes a couple of things. First, it immediately engages the non-believer in an interactive, relational way. The questions are probing, but still quite amicable. Second, it's flattering because you've expressed a genuine interest in knowing more about the other's view. Third, it forces her to think more carefully--maybe for the first time--about exactly what she believes. Fourth, it gives you valuable information, putting you in a better position to assess her view. You learn _what_ she thinks, but also _how_ she thinks.

ComeFrom?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Fish&Chips said:


> Blk Jck sadly that is true in many cases. I would still encourage people to seek God and find a church that they can attend. We just need to keep our eyes on Jesus because there is no perfect church.


It's a personal relationship for me. God doesn't really care if I go to church or not. He might have sent Benny Hinn here to be His accountant. He doesn't need my money. All He wants for me to do is take care of His sick & injured people while at work, & treat my family, friends, & fellow man with love & understanding. I have certainly ran across God at daylight when out on the water more often than I ever have in any man made builiding.


----------



## texcajun

What if you are Jewish? I respect your right right to worship God as you see fit. I just wish most people could respect my wife and son's right to the same pursuit. I realize this'll attitude get me more bashing than kudos, but faith in God is faith in God, be it Christian, Judaism, Muslim, Hindu, MORMAN, etc...



Fish&Chips said:


> We just need to keep our eyes on Jesus because there is no perfect church.


----------



## 9121SS

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It's a personal relationship for me. God doesn't really care if I go to church or not. He might have sent Benny Hinn here to be His accountant. He doesn't need my money. All He wants for me to do is take care of His sick & injured people while at work, & treat my family, friends, & fellow man with love & understanding. I have certainly ran across God at daylight when out on the water more often than I ever have in any man made builiding.


X2.

No shame here.


----------



## Danny O

Not ashamed here. Gave Jesus Christ, my Lord and Savior, all the glory and praised Him for blessing me with the ability to make that 195 yard Eagle in the Terry Vaughan Memorial Tournament on Saturday and the Hole-In-One the day before in the Par 3 Tournament! GOD IS GOOD...all the time!


----------



## nixstix

*Not Ashamed!*

I agree with "Swifty's" first post! Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## capt.sandbar

I'm a believer!! I have a strong Faith. My feet don't cross the doors of his house often enough, but his will is in my heart.


----------



## Gilbert

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It's a personal relationship for me. God doesn't really care if I go to church or not. He might have sent Benny Hinn here to be His accountant. He doesn't need my money. All He wants for me to do is take care of His sick & injured people while at work, & treat my family, friends, & fellow man with love & understanding. I have certainly ran across God at daylight when out on the water more often than I ever have in any man made builiding.


Its a little more than that. You can't have a personal relation ship with God without accepting his Son in your your life. Good works alone will not get you into heaven.


----------



## Fish&Chips

God is good. Thanks to everybody who responded.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Your very 1st statement of your title/post is absolutley a challenge, and IMO that's the wrong way to go about it. 
When you say, "who is not ashamed to say they love the Lord" it implies that if you don't proclaim it then you must be ashamed of it. That is wrong.

When you say, "Who is not ashamed to say they love the Lord"...you are challenging others to say something that you want them to say and by expressing to them you're not ashamed it's a challenge to see if they will do the same. That (IMO) is the wrong way to go about professing your faith and love of Jesus. But I'm not the end all/be all either, so take what I say with a grain of salt. 

I think it's awesome to live in a way that others see and know you are a Christian. Actions speak louder than words. Profess that YOU love the Lord and that you feel blessed, but don't challenge me to do the same...as you did with your opening line, "Who is not ashamed to say they love the Lord."

It reminds me of all the stupid religious posts on Facebook (or wherever) that end with something like this, "Repost this if you believe in God...90% of your friends won't repost...do you?" To me it also seems those the preach the loudest are usually compensating for their lack of action. BE a Christian and people will know...don't just tell people you are and challenge them to do the same.


----------



## Fish&Chips

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Your very 1st statement of your title/post is absolutley a challenge, and IMO that's the wrong way to go about it.
> 
> When you say, "Who is not ashamed to say they love the Lord"...you are challenging others to say something that you want them to say and by expressing to them you're not ashamed it's a challenge to see if they will do the same. That (IMO) is the wrong way to go about professing your faith and love of Jesus. But I'm not the end all/be all either, so take what I say with a grain of salt.
> 
> I think it's awesome to live in a way that others see and know you are a Christian. Actions speak louder than words. Profess that YOU love the Lord and that you feel blessed, but don't challenge me to do the same...as you did with your opening line, "Who is not ashamed to say they love the Lord."
> 
> It reminds me of all the stupid religious posts on Facebook (or wherever) that end with something like this, "Repost this if you believe in God...90% of your friends won't repost...do you?" To me it also seems those the preach the loudest are usually compensating for their lack of action. BE a Christian and people will know...don't just tell people you are and challenge them to do the same.


Thanks for your opinion/feedback brother. God bless you.


----------



## Quepos1

All religious people should remember more people have been killed as a result of religion than any other in history. Kinda like "I'll kill you for God". What a shame.


----------



## ComeFrom?

*Not So Fast....*

I'm not finished...

Matthew 10:32 "Whoever acknowledges me before men, I will also acknowledge him before my Father in heaven. Luke 12:8 "I tell you, whoever acknowledges me before men, the Son of Man will also acknowledge him before the angels of God. Acts 2:24 But God raised him from the dead, freeing him from the agony of death, because it was impossible for death to keep its hold on him. Acts 2:32 God has raised this Jesus to life, and we are all witnesses of the fact. Acts 16:31 They replied, "Believe in the Lord Jesus, and you will be saved--you and your household." Romans 4:24 but also for us, to whom God will credit righteousness--for us who believe in him who raised Jesus our Lord from the dead. Romans 10:10 For it is with your heart that you believe and are justified, and it is with your mouth that you confess and are saved. Romans 14:9 For this very reason, Christ died and returned to life so that he might be the Lord of both the dead and the living. 1 Corinthians 12:3 Therefore I tell you that no one who is speaking by the Spirit of God says, "Jesus be cursed," and no one can say, "Jesus is Lord," except by the Holy Spirit. Philippians 2:11 and every tongue confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father. 1 Peter 1:21 Through him you believe in God, who raised him from the dead and glorified him, and so your faith and hope are in God. 1 John 4:15 If anyone acknowledges that Jesus is the Son of God, God lives in him and he in God.


----------



## redspeck

I love the lord and try to pray as often as I can. I have not been to church in about 3 month, but dont think it matters to the lord. just as long as I have him in my heart and pass it down to my kids and wife. I try to give joy and happyness to all my family and friend as god would. I am bless to have him in my life.


----------



## Pops 58

*No Shame here*

I praise his name, wear it, show it on the car, truck and boat. Outside and inside our home and I am not quiet about his love and grace. In Jesus name I pray.

Pops


----------



## Fish&Chips

*Amen.*



Pops 58 said:


> I praise his name, wear it, show it on the car, truck and boat. Outside and inside our home and I am not quiet about his love and grace. In Jesus name I pray.
> 
> Pops


Thanks for this post my friend. It reminded me of Jeremiah 20:9
But if I say, "I will not mention his word
or speak anymore in his name,"
his word is in my heart like a fire,
a fire shut up in my bones.
I am weary of holding it in;
indeed, I cannot.


----------



## Quepos1

I refuse to do business with those who wear their religion like a badge of honor. Many christian religions are really no better than the muslim religion. I grew up hearing holier than thou Baptist preachers condemning dancing, drinking, fornicating and every thing else that made life worth living. I saw the deacons drunk on Saturday night but standing in church on Sunday morning looking down their collective noses at others.

I noticed the preachers never failed to pass the plate for collection of "building funds etc" but rarely saw any results. Kind of like the TV preachers who do nothing but spend huge dollars to get their message out which message is really send money. Look at the pukes like Joel Paternal, Kerry Shook, Kimmy Swaggart etc yet stupid desperate people send the money. If there is a hell surely these preachers will go there.


----------



## Stuart

You shouldn't feel shamed or forced into going to church. Find a church that you look forward to going to. It's real easy to say "well I commune with God in nature" and I'm not saying you can't and that I don't, but I have to have a really good excuse these days to skip church becasue I enjoy it!

I went to an adult Sunday school for many years, but would skip the church service because it was boring and monotonous. Then I found a new church with a pastor that delivers a message that speaks the truth and to my heart and that challenges me. I used to cringe sitting through a 15 minute sermon at my old church, but a 45 minute sermon goes by in a flash where I'm at now.

The church community was very important in NT times and continues to be. A lot of people have sacrificed it all so that I can gather in a place of worship. The _least_ I can do is dedicate a couple of hours once a week to gather with others in His house. Our church in our little town ministers and feeds 500 plus kids on Wednesday nights. How are we going to continue doing that if everyone stops coming?


----------



## Tight Knot

Stuart said:


> You shouldn't feel shamed or forced into going to church. Find a church that you look forward to going to. It's real easy to say "well I commune with God in nature" and I'm not saying you can't and that I don't, but I have to have a really good excuse these days to skip church becasue I enjoy it!
> 
> I went to an adult Sunday school for many years, but would skip the church service because it was boring and monotonous. Then I found a new church with a pastor that delivers a message that speaks the truth and to my heart and that challenges me. I used to cringe sitting through a 15 minute sermon at my old church, but a 45 minute sermon goes by in a flash where I'm at now.
> 
> The church community was very important in NT times and continues to be. A lot of people have sacrificed it all so that I can gather in a place of worship. The _least_ I can do is dedicate a couple of hours once a week to gather with others in His house. Our church in our little town ministers and feeds 500 plus kids on Wednesday nights. How are we going to continue doing that if everyone stops coming?


Amen Brother. My wife and I enjoy going to church on a regular basis. It is a great time to spend with our friends and family. I encourage everyone to find a house of worship and attend. It is good for your body and soul. Having said that I will not judge anyone on how thay prefer to believe or not believe.


----------



## InfamousJ

quepos is not ashamed to state his feelings about people who share their faith obviously. Start your own post dude.


----------



## ChickFilet

He seems unhappy and either wants to share it with others or just needs a hug. I think we should all take a moment and say a prayer for him whether he likes it or not.



InfamousJ said:


> quepos is not ashamed to state his feelings about people who share their faith obviously. Start your own post dude.


----------



## Hurricane77551

Stewart, Your post reminds me of myself and my family. We "Church shopped" for a place for a long time untill we found the right one and it has changed our lives in unimaginable ways.
Find a church you LIKE and go, go go. I promise, it will change lives.


----------



## InfamousJ

Hmmmmm.....








Who is not ashamed? 09-24-2012 10:21 AM Hurricane77551 Jesus had tolerance, Why can't you?

Giving red is showing tolerance for sure. Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Poor ol' Hurricane.

I'll just hope this post doesn't turn out like I anticipated. There is a reason for the other board, Happy Hurricane.


----------



## Quepos1

*Why should I start my own post*



InfamousJ said:


> quepos is not ashamed to state his feelings about people who share their faith obviously. Start your own post dude.


The OP posted publically proclaiming his faith and how religious he is. I simply addressed all the hypocrites who I encounter in daily life who feel compelled to tell everyone how religious they are. People who are truly spiritual and religious have no reason to pat themselves on the back in public over it all the time.

Religion should be between an individual and their God. Private. I simply made the observation that it has been my experience who proclaim their faith the loudest are usually full of b.s.


----------



## red&jackfishchaser

I'm not ashamed.....I AM A FRIEND OF GOD,I AM A FRIEND OF GOD,I AM A FRIEND GOD HE CALLS ME FRIEND...!!!!


----------



## Hurricane77551

Giving RED is showing disagreement, not intolerance. You post your disagreement for all of the post for all to see. I gave red to show YOU that I disagree with you. I suggest if you don't like the thread, mabe you should just scroll thru.


----------



## McDaniel8402

It is really sad when people get offended by somebody's actions or words, and just lump all Christians, or even worse, all religions, into one big ball of worthlessness. To the folks who won't go to church because someone in a church did them wrong, I feel bad for you. You've thrown out the baby with the bath water. Being a part of a church isn't about "walking the line", or somehow trying to "earn" your way into Heaven. Its about joining together with other people who have the same heart-fire to thank God for all He has done, and ever will do. Church congregations are no different than any other family. They are made up of people, and people are gonna screw up. You'll see people get hurt feelings, and see people disagree over things, but don't let it cause you to "forsake the gathering together of yourselves in My name". Eh, maybe i'm getting a little long winded here. Thanks for starting this post OP.


----------



## Hurricane77551

Quote:
I refuse to do business with those who wear their religion like a badge of honor. Many christian religions are really no better than the muslim religion. End Quote

I wear the badge of honor of "Child of God and Jesus Christ". I will defend Him till the day I die, and if "reddies" are more important to you than that, Then I will pray for you and Infamous.

Heavenly Father, I pray that You will lift up Quepos1 and Infamous into your loving arms and show them the Light.


----------



## InfamousJ

Please, continue praying for me. I need all the help I can get. Reddies are the devil.

I could have told you at the beginning where this post will end up. Food for the Soul. Oh, I did.


----------



## Fish&Chips

InfamousJ said:


> I could have told you at the beginning where this post will end up. Food for the Soul.


My question is why? What is the reason that this thread got moved to this forum? My question/thread was addressed to everybody on TTMB. There are a lot of threads requesting prayer and mentioning God on the TTMB forum - I just don't get it. Did somebody complain? Please explain.


----------



## Hurricane77551

Yea, I did!!! With a "REDDIE"
hahahah!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Man Hurricane, you need to ease up on those reddies!!!...lol.


----------



## InfamousJ

Fish&Chips said:


> My question is why? What is the reason that this thread got moved to this forum? My question/thread was addressed to everybody on TTMB. There are a lot of threads requesting prayer and mentioning God on the TTMB forum - I just don't get it. Did somebody complain? Please explain.


And those threads requesting prayer for the sick, missing, or injured are nice to have and see. I say my prayers for them also. But they are not frowned upon by non-believers like a post only challenging people to believe in God. I have been on this site for a long time and have seen how these posts end up. I am suprised it lasted in the main TTMB forum as long as it did without some of the regulars that like to debate the topic getting on it. It can make your blood boil on some of the responses that have been given to posts like these.

Was my response taken that much out of context that I'd appear to not love God? Give me a break. That is the problem with people like Hurricane.

TTMB is a mix of believers and non-believers which would be ripe for your preaching but not how the admins have chosen to run this website. They created food for the soul and anyone can click on and come in here if they want to see it.

heck, look at my user title under my name.

I am not ashamed, never have and never will be although Hurricane man may think differently. What I stated was what was going to happen based on what has always happened in the past, nothing more. I am glad you have the fire inside, nothing wrong with that!.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks for the info infamousj. I've only been a member for a few months and don't yet understand how everything works/flows.


----------



## Hurricane77551

But...It was just one...

My red finger gets itchy when someone says the word "Muslim" in an effort to smear His name.

Now don't get me wrong, I'm not gonna behead anyone or burn any flags or effegies, but I do get my feelings hurt when it happens.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hurricane77551 said:


> But...It was just one...
> 
> My red finger gets itchy when someone says the word "Muslim" in an effort to smear His name.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I'm not gonna behead anyone or burn any flags or effegies, but I do get my feelings hurt when it happens.


Put your sword down Peter!!!....lol.
Just kidding Hurricane.

I thought the thread was going good and then all of a sudden it's gone; moved to Food for the Soul. Oh well, I'm still not ashamed to say I love my Lord & Savior Jesus Christ.


----------



## Hurricane77551

I don't care where you post, Brother--just keep posting.


----------



## InfamousJ

Food for the Soul was created due to the clashes between believer and non-believers on the regular TTMB and other forums. Occasionally you will see one take off in the Jungle but down there most anything goes and you do not wear your feelings when reading and responding, it can get ugly.

in the end, what comes out of this, I said a prayer for Hurricane. :rotfl:


----------



## Hurricane77551

Thanks Infamous, believe me, I need all the help I can get too. No hard feelings over here.


----------



## Quepos1

Hurricane77551 said:


> But...It was just one...
> 
> My red finger gets itchy when someone says the word "Muslim" in an effort to smear His name.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I'm not gonna behead anyone or burn any flags or effegies, but I do get my feelings hurt when it happens.


I understand your "red finger getting itchy". Afterall, religious zealots have gotten that way for eons. Christians kill in the name of their God and Muslims kill in the name of their prophet. Read about the Crusades or the Spanish Inquisition, or the Salem Witch Trials. Zealots are all the same.

Red away if you are offended by the truth. It matters not to me.


----------



## Hurricane77551

I'll pass on that one Que.
My truth is in the Bible.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Fish&Chips said:


> My question is why? What is the reason that this thread got moved to this forum? My question/thread was addressed to everybody on TTMB. There are a lot of threads requesting prayer and mentioning God on the TTMB forum - I just don't get it. Did somebody complain? Please explain.


I don't know if anyone complained (probably not), but the premise of this thread was inappropriate from the beginning.

You were challenging people to proclaim their faith. You dared them to show they weren't ashamed and to do what you are doing. That sort of religious zeal over-steps courtesy boundaries (IMO) when you insinuate that if I don't proclaim my faith publicly on your topic then I am somehow ashamed of it. Those of us that are Christians (and people that aren't religious at all for that matter) don't want our faith challenged with BS like this. You're proud of your faith and want to tell people about it...that is awesome (truly...I agree it is awesome), but you don't have the right to challenge me, dare me, or act as if I'm ashamed if I don't jump on your band-wagon.

If you ask me this topic should have been *deleted*...not just moved. It's not simply a proclaimation of your happiness and faith in Jesus. Maybe that was your intent, but it was poorly executed and came across as a dare/challenge to be as "christian" as you are and not be ashamed. Don't dare someone or guilt them into talking to you about the Lord.


----------



## Quepos1

Hurricane77551 said:


> I'll pass on that one Que.
> My truth is in the Bible.


Which version? lol


----------



## melvinrod

I am not ashamed.


----------



## Fish&Chips

BlueWaveCapt said:


> I don't know if anyone complained (probably not), but the premise of this thread was inappropriate from the beginning.
> 
> You were challenging people to proclaim their faith. You dared them to show they weren't ashamed and to do what you are doing. That sort of religious zeal over-steps courtesy boundaries (IMO) when you insinuate that if I don't proclaim my faith publicly on your topic then I am somehow ashamed of it. Those of us that are Christians (and people that aren't religious at all for that matter) don't want our faith challenged with BS like this. You're proud of your faith and want to tell people about it...that is awesome (truly...I agree it is awesome), but you don't have the right to challenge me, dare me, or act as if I'm ashamed if I don't jump on your band-wagon.
> 
> If you ask me this topic should have been *deleted*...not just moved. It's not simply a proclaimation of your happiness and faith in Jesus. Maybe that was your intent, but it was poorly executed and came across as a dare/challenge to be as "christian" as you are and not be ashamed. Don't dare someone or guilt them into talking to you about the Lord.


Once again thank you bluewave for your opinion/feedback which you are entitled to. I will take it into consideration. Good thing a lot of Christians obey God rather than man. May God truly bless you my brother and have a blessed day.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Fish&Chips said:


> Good thing a lot of Christians obey God rather than man.


What is this supposed to mean? 
It sounds like you mean it as a dig against those people that don't want to do what you want to do. It's not your place to judge them or make them feel "less Christian" than you because they choose not to be evangelical with their faith. You are not "more" Christian than the person that prefers to pray at home privately.

Do you understand that your original post incinuated that if someone doesn't want to talk openly on 2Cool Fishing about their faith in Jesus Christ is something they should be ashamed of? Do you see that?

In no way did I incinuate that proclaiming your faith and love for our Lord and Savior should ever be stopped, but trying to shame or dare someone to doing it is wrong...not the act of proclaiming your love and happiness in your faith. Does that make sense?

I am having a blessed day, and in fact...feel very blessed in life. I do hope you understand I'm not trying to deter you (or anyone) from proclaiming their faith in the Lord, but I would like to deter people from putting a disclaimer on their proclamation like, "if you aren't ashamed...be like me", or "if you really believe in Jesus...repost this". Those are (IMO) weak attempts to "look" like a believer without having to really walk the walk.

Take away the incinuation that if someone doesn't follow your way of proclaiming their faith (ie: if they don't they are ashamed)...and I don't see anything wrong with your topic/original post at all. Hopefully that helps clear up what I've been trying to say.


----------



## Hurricane77551

*Sorry you feel that way...* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *BlueWaveCapt*  
_I am not ashamed either, but I also don't need people to know about it so I feel more like a Christian. Actually...I find it annoying when people need to proclaim it all the time (seems like they're trying to convince themselves) and need to hear me say I agree with them. I don't find it offensive in any way...but find it odd that people feel the need to "challenge" me (or anyone) to proclaim their faith constantly._

Thanks for your input brother. Nobody is trying to act holier than thou. And nobody is chanllenging anybody or forcing anybody to make their faith public. People don't have to respond to this post if they don't want to. Some of us are just truly grateful for what God has done. My post is not meant to challenge anybody or offend anybody.

BWC-- He did not challenge anyone. You need to go back to the beginning of the thread and re-read the posts one at a time.


----------



## Fish&Chips

BlueWaveCapt said:


> What is this supposed to mean?


All that means is that anytime you make a stand for God or something to give God glory, you will always encounter opposition from man. But don't let that deter you - give God glory and exalt his name in the midst of that opposition.

I believe you are reading too deep into my post bluewave. Most of the replies were people proclaiming faith in Jesus. You were one of the few that offered up negative comments. No worries bro. Let's just call this a misunderstading? Either way, I will continue to glorify his name. Jesus is the name above all other names and he is worthy. Sorry if we just can't see eye to eye on this one. God bless.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Hurricane...yes...he did challenge everyone. Go back to the very beginning. From the very *FIRST* line of this thread he asked, 


Fish&Chips said:


> Who is not ashamed to say they love the Lord?


That is a direct challenge. To ask "who is not ashamed to say...whatever"...it definitely implies that those that are ashamed will not.

If you aren't ashamed...say you love the Lord. If you are ashamed...don't.

How is this confusing? 
I am not bashing or being negative to anyone because they want to proclaim their faith. I see nothing negative about it unless it is twisted into a statement meant to put shame on someone that doesn't feel or do the same.


----------



## Hurricane77551

Agree to disagree. 
I will continue to pray for those who are lost.
God Bless.


----------



## Fish&Chips

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Hurricane...yes...he did challenge everyone. Go back to the very beginning. From the very *FIRST* line of this thread he asked,
> 
> That is a direct challenge. To ask "who is not ashamed to say...whatever"...it definitely implies that those that are ashamed will not.
> 
> If you aren't ashamed...say you love the Lord. If you are ashamed...don't.
> 
> How is this confusing?
> I am not bashing or being negative to anyone because they want to proclaim their faith. I see nothing negative about it unless it is twisted into a statement meant to put shame on someone that doesn't feel or do the same.


BlueWave I am sorry if it came across as a challenge and I'm sorry to everybody else that I might have offended. That was not my intention. God bless you all.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Im not ashamed and am so glad to see food for soul getting busy before it's ever too late He is coming again soon.I speak of our Lord Jesus as much as I can everywhere.


----------



## Quepos1

bubbas kenner said:


> Im not ashamed and am so glad to see food for soul getting busy before it's ever too late He is coming again soon.I speak of our Lord Jesus as much as I can everywhere.


Since you say you speak with him as much as you can and you say he is coming again soon, in what language did he tell you this?


----------



## Hurricane77551

I'm not ashamed, Jesus christ is my Lord and Savior. I exhalt His name above all others. I concider it my duty, as a child of God, to bring all who are willing to Him before it IS too late.

BTW Que, He told me to do that in English.


----------



## fishin minnie

Jesus our Lord and savior humbled himself becoming man, suffered and died then on the third day rose again!! All because he loves each and every one of us unconditionally!!! How could anyone be ashamed to proclaim love for him! I am very thankful to know and love my Jesus


----------



## Quepos1

Done with bible thumpers. Unsubscribing to this thread. You folks are scary.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Quepos1 said:


> Since you say you speak with him as much as you can and you say he is coming again soon, in what language did he tell you this?


Gods words the BIBLE who better to guide your mind and heart than who created it.


----------



## fishin minnie

I don't thump the bible. I read it


----------



## Reel Time

I am not ashamed.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Amen and Peace to All.

The Good Lord speaks through Scriptures in the Bible and through us with Grace, Compassion, Forgiveness, and Love through our hearts and actions.

My .02 cents. 

Thanks to ALL for your posts and the OP.


----------



## Crab Trap

I am not ashamed!


----------



## JFolm

I am not ashamed! I thank him for all he has given me.


----------



## jimk

Good thread Fish&Chips. These are interesting times. Christians are called to be bold witnesses for Jesus Christ and to spread His word. But our culture today says it's okay to be a Christian on Sunday but keep it separate and silent the rest of the week. 
*Matthew 5:11-12* Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me.


----------



## jdipper1

I am not ashamed. Jesus is my LORD and SAVIOR! I don't know about you, but he died so I could have everlasting life!


----------



## grassman

The bible states that in the end times there will be famine. This famine is likely not a lack of food but the absence of the Bread of Life, God's word. Men today are feeding themselves on a false god created in there mind without checking what they are saying with Gods written word. We are commanded in Hebrews not to forsake the assembly. We are commanded all throughout the bible to be bold in our witness and place God over all else. Just over 2000 years ago if the Sabbath was not observed the penalty was death. Fortunetly our debt has been paid but God's nature has not changed. Anything short of total dedication will be viewed as the broad gate by the Judge.

Instead of saying "I think God..." Say "God Says."

Why wouldnt you want to include Christ in all of your day. What a Savior we have.


----------

